
To stay young, kill zombie cells - devy
https://www.nature.com/news/to-stay-young-kill-zombie-cells-1.22872
======
DrScump
2 days ago, 217+ points, 62+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15577836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15577836)

